# Deer hit on jan1 can it be recovered 2



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hit a doe tonight w gun in late anterless, white hair very little blood looked like a good hit, decided to back out. Can she be recovered tomorrow w/o a weapon on me or in my possession and be legal???


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I would think so. I would more worried about NOT recovering and recieving a "Wanton Waste" ticket..


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

METTLEFISH said:


> I would think so. I would more worried about NOT recovering and recieving a "Wanton Waste" ticket..



No such ticket exists.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Only a in Maine and Alaska have those


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> I would think so. I would more worried about NOT recovering and recieving a "Wanton Waste" ticket..


Contact the DNR ahead of time if you are worried about getting in trouble for pulling a deer out of the woods today.

Actually Michigan does have the "Wanton Waste" law. My brother-in-law found a doe with a tag on it several weeks after the season was over a few years back on some of the property he hunts. He contacted the DNR and they issued a citation to the person who left the deer. Turns out it was a friend of the neighboring land owner.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Next Bite said:


> Contact the DNR ahead of time if you are worried about getting in trouble for pulling a deer out of the woods today.
> 
> Actually Michigan does have the "Wanton Waste" law. My brother-in-law found a doe with a tag on it several weeks after the season was over a few years back on some of the property he hunts. He contacted the DNR and they issued a citation to the person who left the deer. Turns out it was a friend of the neighboring land owner.


I would believe dead short. In another thread, he states that Michigan does not have a specific wanton waste law. There is a wanton waste rule under the Joint State-Federal Waterfowl Hunting Regulations for migratory game birds. The citation issued to the hunter that tagged the deer that was found was probably not for not retrieving it but for something else. Maybe for trespassing.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

If not, any C.O. worth his Badge, and Judge that enforces said Laws, would certainly issue and enforce a littering ticket then. You as a hunter are bound to attempt to - and recover if in the least bit possible.


----------



## Blueboy05 (Dec 27, 2013)

You wouldn't be the first hunter who waited until the next morning to retrieve the deer....anything you can think of, the DNR has already seen or heard. Go get your meat!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Most c.o.s probably would not have issues with it .Only takes one though.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

My guess would be a ticket for improperly disposing of the carcass.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Who knows lots of things sportsman do that can get them in trouble that they are not aware of .


----------

